# FoxPro Users



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I check this regularly and FoxPro is releasing free sounds for download almost on a regular basis. Those free sounds can be found here:

https://www.gofoxpro.com/site/products/soundpacks/free-sound-library

They have quite an impressive list of free calling sounds, but also have an amazing list of sounds that you can purchase also.


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

That's the reason I'm sitting at Best Buy now. Gotta update the computer so I can load new sounds. That's all it took to get me to get it updated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

